# Brainstorming



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

So I got my tank running.

It's got 24w LED lighting, so I can only have lower light plants.

I have a great peice of wood, and I want to attatch some plants to it.

Here is what I had in mind:

Java Moss (might eventually completely cover the wood which isn't necessarily good)
Anubias 
Java Fern (possibility but haven't had too many great experiences with it)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

There are a bunch of other types of mosses that look awesome and don't get quite as messy as java moss, otherwise I really like anubias. Another great plant to try out is the narrow leaf java fern, looks awesome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Perhaps, I will try a couple different kinds.

Leaf Java Fern is the same as regular, am I right?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

This is narrow leaf...

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o186/th...is/DSC01039.jpg

This is regular java fern...


__
https://flic.kr/p/250228054


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Narrow Leaf is nice. I didnt think it was a different species, I thought they did that just because they got more light. Very cool!

I am hoping to get a plant that functions as well, are any of the mosses more effective in whe it comes to phos and nitrogen uptake?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Narrow Leaf is nice. I didnt think it was a different species, I thought they did that just because they got more light. Very cool!
> 
> I am hoping to get a plant that functions as well, are any of the mosses more effective in whe it comes to phos and nitrogen uptake?


 Annubias would be cool, but its a very slow grower under any light so with lower lighting its not going to be very fast at all. If you want were interested in the crypts still i could send you some java moss and fern for free if you wanted to try them..


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

I got a small fern and a free hygro today. Can't see the hygro growing but it will be a good test to see what the lights are capable of...at least until I start adding fish.

Sean, pm'd ya.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Heres the tank btw


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> I got a small fern and a free hygro today. Can't see the hygro growing but it will be a good test to see what the lights are capable of...at least until I start adding fish.
> 
> Sean, pm'd ya.


 Next week you can probably pick up. I see you have some java fern in there, but i have a couple more if you wanted either. If not some other member here wanted them whose name i forget right now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow that pic turned about with some horrible quality. I will get some better shots soon - water tannins aren't helping!
t


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Wow that pic turned about with some horrible quality. I will get some better shots soon - water tannins aren't helping!
> t


 What kind of tank is that anyways? What size is it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Its called a half moon - I usually stick away from bowfronts but I decided to go for one this time because it was perfect for our apartment.

The tank holds 10g of water. Came with one of thise Whisper filters which I do not like but someone I know if using my Ehiem so Im going to stick with it for now.


----------

